# Too much oil?



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

My wife's 2000 Dodge Neon was making a real clacking noise when she left this morning, and she told me her oil light was on.

I took her downstairs to where I keep the oil and told her to put one or two in. When I came back later, she had four oil bottles near her car. She said she added until her dipstick showed full...

It shows over full...should I pull the drain plug and drain some out or will it get rid of it on it's own?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Over-full is Way *Worse* than under add, so long as there's oil on the dipstick....

How low was it, on the dipstick, when she started addin' oil,..??

Those things only hold 4 quarts, so I think you've got some serious issues goin' on...


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

It was REALLY low on the dipstick when I checked it before she added any oil, almost dry, lol! She said one of the bottles was already opened and only half full, so she added 3.5 quarts. I am going to slide under and drain a couple, methinks....


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

But low on the dipstick is maybe 2 qts max. So if she added 4 qts the thing is probably at least 2 qts overfilled. I'd drain it and start over, adding the specified amount of oil. And what on earth made it get so low in the first place? Unless it was plain neglect for a couple of years it sounds like you've got some serious issues.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

When it's too full, the oil will foam and not lubricate well. It can also make the engine overheat.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I had engines overfilled multiple times, and NEVER had any issues. not sure where y'all got that idea from. esp the foaming thing. oils have anti surfactants added to them as a principle, to prevent any foaming. worst thing to happen is to blow some oil through loose dipstick insertion into oil pan. not at the tube top. ATF, on the other hand, if overfilled, will come out of many holes available. had that done too.

1. trying to drain a few=taking chance on draining ALL.
2. WHY WAS ENGINE LOW ON OIL to start with? that is your main concern, not overfilling.
3. Dodge Neon that's four cyl, right? It's one qrt refill between marks on dipstick.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, think I'll drain it and start over. It was so low due to neglect, looks like it hasn't had an oil change since Feb... my fault!

I did educate my wife from now on if she adds oil, you do it one quart at a time! She gets points for trying at least!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

February isn't that long ago... of course depending on mileage. Shouldn't be any permanent issues from this episode. Maybe teach the wife how to read a dipstick... if you have enough points saved up and if you feel really lucky!



dougp23 said:


> Thanks, think I'll drain it and start over. It was so low due to neglect, looks like it hasn't had an oil change since Feb... my fault!
> 
> I did educate my wife from now on if she adds oil, you do it one quart at a time! She gets points for trying at least!


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> I had engines overfilled multiple times, and NEVER had any issues. not sure where y'all got that idea from. esp the foaming thing. oils have anti surfactants added to them as a principle, to prevent any foaming. worst thing to happen is to blow some oil through loose dipstick insertion into oil pan. not at the tube top. ATF, on the other hand, if overfilled, will come out of many holes available. had that done too.
> 
> 1. trying to drain a few=taking chance on draining ALL.
> 2. WHY WAS ENGINE LOW ON OIL to start with? that is your main concern, not overfilling.
> 3. Dodge Neon that's four cyl, right? It's one qrt refill between marks on dipstick.


If you don't think it will foam, try putting oil in a mixer and see what happens. If the oil is high enough for the crankshaft to churn in, it can foam and can cause excessive heat. (I'm not just a flooring installer, I was also a Certified Toyota Mechanic for several years.)


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't know if it's a myth or not, but excess oil can create high pressure and cause seals to leak. In my years as a mechanic I never overfilled, so I can't give a definite answer. Drain and refill - it was probably time anyway.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Don't know if it's a myth or not, but excess oil can create high pressure and cause seals to leak. In my years as a mechanic I never overfilled, so I can't give a definite answer. Drain and refill - it was probably time anyway.


It is not a myth.....and can do some serious damage. I am not talking about an extra quart or so, but a significant more that that will cause the engine to lock, and or blow seals. No a mechanic here ...but I have seen the result in one vehicle.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ukrkoz said:


> *I had engines overfilled multiple times, and NEVER had any issues. not sure where y'all got that idea from*. esp the foaming thing. oils have anti surfactants added to them as a principle, to prevent any foaming. worst thing to happen is to blow some oil through loose dipstick insertion into oil pan. not at the tube top. ATF, on the other hand, if overfilled, will come out of many holes available. had that done too.
> 
> 1. trying to drain a few=taking chance on draining ALL.
> 2. WHY WAS ENGINE LOW ON OIL to start with? that is your main concern, not overfilling.
> 3. Dodge Neon that's four cyl, right? It's one qrt refill between marks on dipstick.


Ayuh,... I guess you've just been Lucky,...

Over-fillin' the oil, allows the crankshaft to beat the oil into a froth....

Airiated oil don't lube, 'n the air don't allow pressure to build...

It also splashes against the bottoms of the pistons...

Over-fillin' is Worse than under full...
That's why there's a High mark, 'n a Low mark,... 
The level belongs 'tween the 2...

'n I Am a Mechanic, with goin' on 40 years experience...


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Not sure why you would say over filled worse than under filled. Too little oil can do hell of a lot of damage.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

D-rock said:


> Not sure why you would say over filled worse than under filled. Too little oil can do hell of a lot of damage.


Ayuh,.... Over filled will also cause a Dead motor...


----------



## DoyleSumrall (Oct 4, 2012)

Depends how much. If it is just a little over the full line then it is no big deal. But if she really overfilled it then yes you do need to let some oil out or you could mess up the car.


----------

